# replacement basement window - how to measure?



## Ron6519

Standard off the shelf basement windows are 32" w and vary in height, starting at 13"h and going up to, 15, 17, 19, 21. Yours seem to be 32" x 13" from the dimensions you gave.
The big difference between your current windows and the replacement windows will probably be the depth. The new windows will be 3" thick.
Are your windows set in a sloped concrete frame or in rectangular frame the thickness of the foundation?
Ron


----------



## firehawkmph

Qc,
Most of the basement windows were sized to conincide with 8"h x 16"w concrete block. In your case if you have a block basement, two blocks wide by two blocks high. Measure the distance inside to inside of the block. For height measure from the top of the block to the bottom of the opening, (which should be the top of a block two rows down). 
You can get the solid vinyl basement windows with thermopane glass at most home centers. For you case they should measure 31 1/2"w x 13-14" h. You can fasten them through the top of the unit with the sash out to the bottom of your mud sill using galvanized screws. Insulate the sides and under the bottom then mix up some mortar and fill in the sides inside and out. If the gap on the sides is 1/4" or less, caulk instead with a good grade caulk. The bottom should be done with a sloped mudwash inside and out.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## qchawkfan

well, here's what happened
we're in the middle of remodeling the basement and the 3 windows i want to replace are in the finished section and back in the fall when it was nice i took the 3, cleaned them up and rebuilt the frame
was just a slope cement - now it's flush frame, painted and looking nice, but they are single pane and i have plastic film on them and water is condensing and then pooling to ice in my new frame - had water running down my new drywall below and that really burned me, so now i want to have them done
i'm sure i can do it but i don't want to mess with it with this weather would rather have them done fast but i want new ones that qualify


----------



## Ron6519

Measure the rough opening you have. If it coinsides with a standard window, you're good. If not, you can either modify the opening or order a size to fit. In your case, I would order one to fit as the opening is small enough already.
Ron


----------



## qchawkfan

just braved the rain/ice and measured from the outside, it's a 32x14 1/2 at least - so could be 15.
going to get a pella slider through lowes that qualifies for 30% rebate and install of $99/window

much cheaper than the other quotes and don't have to deal with the companies bashing each other


----------



## ponch37300

Have heard some horror stories about the guys lowes and home depot gives their work to. Have heard a couple of good stories but a ton more bad, hopefully yours is one of the good. Tell lowes you want to know who is installing your windows and ask for references from them.


----------



## HomeSealed

I don't like to bash particular companies, but in general the big box stores use low quality subs because they don't pay very well. This isn't 100% of the time, you could get lucky, but I think you'd have much better results from a well respected local company.


----------



## qchawkfan

Turn of events, decided this is NOT in the budget as the $3k furnace busted the roof on that

i want a hopper window in 32x15" installed sooner than later but i don't want to have it done half-crap either and i really don't trust the big box chains either BUT i can't trust the local window companies either because of the difference in their quotes and how they seem so shady if it wasn't below freezing right now i'd do it myself right now
seems like spring will be the time unless i find a better approach


----------



## HomeSealed

Ask friends, family, or neighbors if they've dealt with anybody. Check NARI,BBB, or Angi's list... You'll find somebody trustworthy.


----------

